# Question: Is 92FS rated for +P ammo?



## Wyatt

Sorry if this has been discussed, I'm new here and did glance the 8 pages of threads and searched +P on this forum, but was not able to find an answer.

Looking at some +P choices for my 9MM for the home defense round. I have fired a few rounds of Corbon 115gr in my 92 but I'm not really sure the gun is actually rated to handle the hotter load. Is 124gr +P such as the Speer Gold Dot OK?

BTW, I do note that the manual states that "extended use" of +P or +P+ is NOT recommended. But it does not say specifically if this gun is rated for +P. While the manual mentions the warranty does not cover use of reloads it does not specifically state +P ammo voids the warranty, so my guess would be that it is OK.

Plus, any suggestions for an HD round would be appreciated (+P or not). I know there are discussions of HD rounds in the ammo forum, but I'm especially interested in what you guys have to say since you all have the experience of which ammo does or does not cycle well in the 92 (though I've yet to find any ammo that my tool won't chew up and spit out!)

Anyone with a definitive answer if the 92 is rated for +P ammo, I'd appreciate it. I sure don't want a mishap, especially when the chips are down.

Thanks in advance, much obliged.


----------



## Maximo

The Beretta 92 series can handle +p or +p+ but as with any gun it is recommended only in limited numbers. IMHO I see no real advantage in +p ammo especially when you consider it is harder on your gun than standard pressure ammo. As far as defense ammo recommendations, my personal preference is Speer Gold Dots but I have used others and will again. Gold Dots are just plentiful in my area. I keep them in all my guns as defense ammo. It is just my preference but I also always go with the lighter grain round in all my calibers.


----------



## Wyatt

Thanks, Maximo. I just wanted to be sure. When I shoot the Corbon there is a DEFINITE difference and I don't want to but undue stress on my weapon. I don't fire that much of it anyway.

Yeah, there is some really good HD quality stuff out there. I still have some Corbon 115gr. for the serious business, but I've been thinking of going to the 124gr Gold dot. I may not go the +P route with that brand.


----------



## camguy

When I was in Baghdad in '03 doing some contract work our PSDs used 9mm HydraSHoks. These were all ex-Delta guys who had access to anything their dark little hearts desired, so IMHO that says something.
Just my .02$.


----------

